# Solved: cannot search a certain PDF in Mac, only in Windows?



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello there!
i'd be so grateful for any guidance on my question 

It's this:
I have the PDF "GNU Image Manipulation Program: User Manual"
downloaded to both my Windows PC, and my iMac OS X v.10.9.5.
The search function works perfectly in my PC, using Adobe Reader, 
but
it doesn't work at all in my Mac, using neither Preview, nor Firefox browser
nor even my newly-acquired (in a desperate attempt at the end of a long frustrating day of troubleshooting as best i know how!) Skim PDF reader!
So strange, huh?

So then, i tried re-downloading the "GNU" PDF to my Mac. Still no luck.
Then, i thought, well maybe it's the reader perhaps there's some quirk in this "GNU" PDF, that makes MOST readers unable to recognize all its text as a fully searchable component?
(And maybe Adobe Reader is extra powerful in that regard?)

(I tried then double-checking, to be sure that i could use the search function on my Mac in other PDFs, and yes i can! 
I searched through every one i tried perfectly, and i tried several,  all except this "GNU" PDF work fine!

Unfortunately, when i searched online for an Adobe Reader download for my Mac, 
it seems that it does not exist for Mac!
Okay. 

So i thought, maybe the reason i couldn't make at least my Firefox search in this "GNU" PDF in my MAC, is due to the add-on which i have only for Windows not for mac:
 Adobe Acrobat 11.0.8.4 PDF Plug-In For Firefox 11.0.8.
it seemed perhaps a more functional app than Preview, or than the app i now have in Firefox on MAC, which is the built-in 
Firefox PDF viewer('Free Foxit Reader').
But, alas, my search for that Adobe Acrobat add-on showed it also unavailable for Macs.

One thing i did find, 
though this might be just out of my desperation to find anything at all that might be do-able 
(since this "GNU" PDF is crucial for me, as i depend upon the GIMP program it pertains to and have had no success in installing the contextual help itself! (how i wish i could!) and without being able to search this PDF, i am hopelessly lost!)
is this link:
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/73/adobe-reader
(= *Adobe Reader* for Mac- Mac Update) 
= at http://creative.adobe.com/ .
But it seems to me to be probably only an "update" to something that maybe was available at one time, as i cannot find an actual Adobe Reader app for Mac?

So please,
does anyone have any ideas? 
What have i not tried? or what am i not understanding?
Thanks so much,
Coatli


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

I have run into these issues before, and it was always related to the document itself, so rather than fighting City Hall, try and copy all of the text into a different document native to your MAC, not ideal but at least you will have a resource that can be searched.


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

hi CleaverX, thank you for your reply!
I dont see how this would help though, as its already in a document native to my MAC!
(As I had written above: I tried then double-checking, to be sure that i could use the search function on my Mac in other PDFs, and yes i can! 
I searched through every one i tried perfectly, and i tried several,  all except this "GNU" PDF work fine! )
I had used Preview for this, and it always works fine searching PDFs except for this one! 
So did you mean something else, am i misunderstanding? 
I tried copy-pasting the text in this GNU PDF using Preview, but i wont recognize it as text. 
Do you have any specific suggestions for how i can do as you recommend?


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

hi again CleaverX 
so i was wondering would you perhaps mind trying it out yourself, 
as you might then be able to intuitively figure out a good solution?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I downloaded the manual from the Gimp web site and it searches text just fine using Preview, so I doubt it's the file.

When you say it doesn't work, can you be more specific?
1) The Find option is greyed and can't be selected.
2) It doesn't find any words when I search.


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

PS. my current GIMP version itself is 2.8.14. 
And i also went to http://docs.gimp.org/ :
Official Releases for Windows and Mac OS X
· Microsoft Windows 
Mac OS X
and i clicked on the Mac OS X link, and it led to: http://darwingimp.sourceforge.net/download.html#help :
GIMP help 2.4.1
build: August 2008
by: Auria

........
which can download the gimp-docs-2.4.1.dmg.

But when i tried this, it wouldn't open in Mac-
error msg= 
"because PowerPC apps no longer supported".

Execute the installer inside the dmg and follow the on-screen instructions.


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

Headrush said:


> I downloaded the manual from the Gimp web site and it searches text just fine using Preview, so I doubt it's the file.
> 
> When you say it doesn't work, can you be more specific?
> 1) The Find option is greyed and can't be selected.
> 2) It doesn't find any words when I search.


Hi, thanks so much for your reply!
Okay, i had tried to be quite detailed and specific already, but of course i'm very glad to answer any more q's you may have 
Okay,
so what doesn't work about the Preview app search when reading the "GNU Image Manipulation Program: User Manual" is that it will only find the few scattered equations throughout the PDF. 
For example, if i search for "e", it will find results of 23 instances only, including:
E = M + I (and then a string of squares where text ought to bekinda looks like this  etc)
E = M
E = M x I 255 (and then a string of squares..
(more E = like this etc etc.. then
displacement = (intensityxcoefficient) (and then a string of squares.
intensityxcoefficient) (and then a string of squares..

But if i search for an actual word in the PDF, fore example "active", it just tells me that no matches were found.

I actually also discovered yesterday that the PDF will not even search beyond this way in ANY reader that i've tried including not only Preview and Skim, but now Adobe Reader as well. (I am mystified as to why that one seemed to work the other day, but now the same limited recognition of text.)
(I even successfully downloaded and installed the Adobe Reader to my Mac, but still it won't recognize the main body of text as text.)

This is true for both the basic find tool and the full advanced search.

(In racking my brain over all these possibilities, one of my latest ideas was if maybe Preview might have corrupted the PDF and then Adobe Reader couldnt read it the same after that but now that you say you downloaded the manual from the Gimp web site and it searches text just fine using Preview, at least i now know it couldn't be that!)

But your reply has gotten my hopes up!!! 
Because, 
if you would please tell me _exactly_ where and what on the GIMP site (which URL, which section, which "mirror", which "tarball" etc or any other specs on it to help me locate the exact right one especially as the site has me quite bewildered trying to navigate and understand even the little parts of it i need for this User Manual i am no tekkie by any stretch!)
you got your exact version of the manual that works for you, i believe that could work!

Would you give me the link to it, and exactly what it is called (how it is described) on the Gimp webpage?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try using this direct link: http://gimp.linux.it/www/meta/gimp-en.pdf

Also, when searching I don't think you can include the + sign unless in quotations. Use

```
"E = M + I"
```
Are you getting your OS X version of GIMP here: http://gimp.lisanet.de/Website/Download.html

FYI: When you search the help menu within the GIMP app itself, it uses the online HTML versions. (It will open in window automatically)


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

Headrush said:


> Try using this direct link: http://gimp.linux.it/www/meta/gimp-en.pdf
> 
> Also, when searching I don't think you can include the + sign unless in quotations. Use
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you!!! 
I am trying this now. it is now loading

(Also thank you for the tip about searching for a plus sign. Although i did not try to do that i only tried, as a test, to search for "e', because a full word would not work at all to bring up any results...)

And, yes i had tried to get my OS X version of GIMP here: http://gimp.lisanet.de/Website/Download.html 
actually, a couple months ago, after much searching the GIMP site, 
i then tried a google search which led me to 
http://gimp.lisanet.de, and from there I finally found a 
download manual 
however, after installling it and getting the "installation 
successul" confirmation, it still did not work...
An error notified me that it was not installed, when I tried 
to open Help in Gimp.
(I tried re-installing it three times, with no success.)
(my current one at least here on Windows is called GIMP-HELP.pdf, is version 1.4,
and is 35.7 MB.)

A Q for clarification, if you don't mind:
I see in the GIMP preferences, under Help System, i have 

a choice for user manual: 
use the online version
or
use a locally installed copy.
Since i often have almost no internet connection on my 

mac (i am now on my windows), I'd rather have a locally 

installed copy. Do you know how this can be done? In 

windows, and/or in mac? Is this link you are giving me 

going to do that? Or will it only work if online?
Or, are you saying that it will always be online if i open help within GIMP, but offline if i open it straight as an HTML file or PDF?
(This is different than just having the downloaded PDF, 

isn't it? If i am not mistaken, it means you search using the 

Gimp browser or a web browser, rather than Adobe 

Reader or some other reader?) 

And, about when i make changes to my preferences, are they 

immediately in effect, or do i need to re-start GIMP first?

Also, when you say, " Are you getting your OS X version of GIMP here: http://gimp.lisanet.de/Website/Download.html ",
are you meaning that there are different versions of the OS X version depending on which place you download it from?
And that maybe only this one you are naming now will work properly, and will take on the GIMP help without a problem?

(Please forgive my lack of computer savvy i struggle along as best i possibly can!)
I will be back very soon in the meantime i will try this link out!
Thanks again!


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

UPDATE:
i am so elated-- your link worked for me!!! 
I just successfully downloaded this help as a searchable PDF in Windows!
Tomorrow i will ZIPdrive a copy of it for my mac. (keeping my fingers optimistically crossed!)
Will be back in touch-- have a great evening!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes there are different versions. The version on gimp.lisanet.de has some changes and extra plugins.

If you want to use the offline help, go to gimp.lisanet.de and go to the Downloads sections.
Further down the page you should see the 2.8 manual links. Get the one for your language and once it's downloaded, double click the file and the installer should run and install as needed.

Then go into Preferences and set to use offline manual.


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

Headrush said:


> Yes there are different versions. The version on gimp.lisanet.de has some changes and extra plugins.
> 
> If you want to use the offline help, go to gimp.lisanet.de and go to the Downloads sections.
> Further down the page you should see the 2.8 manual links. Get the one for your language and once it's downloaded, double click the file and the installer should run and install as needed.
> ...


Thank you so much again! 

I did download and successfully install the Help PDF, searchable, into both my Win and Mac PCs I'm stoked! 

And wow, extremely good to know about the lisanet.de site being a more updated/enhanced source! Thanks for the link to this one!
So, would you recommend that i download and install this offering of GIMP for my Mac OS 10.9 Maverick, (having its changes and extra plugins as you say), and what will happen to the version of GIMP that i currently have installed?
 (=same i believe, only mine is 2.8.14 instead of lisanet's 2.8.14p2 - is that correct?)
Will my current GIMP be automatically replaced? 
Or will i have to uninstall my current GIMP first, perhaps? (i hate to risk losing what i have before getting a working replacement, you know?)


Can i download it to my internet- access-able Windows PC, then zipdrive it to my mac to install there?


And, as for future updates,
 is there a way to set GIMP to automatically find and install its updates? Or, will it perhaps be okay without having to keep checking as to whether there's some updated version i need to install?

I see that this GIMP 2.8.14 for Mavericks and Yosemite download is a DMG file, and says it's only 9.27 MB. Does that sound right, even though it's described as such a small file?(and that other DMG download i described the other day gave that error message)


Would you say that this lisa.de site is the best source for the actual Gimp program, and yet the linux.it site is the best for the help manual? (since that's where you told me to go yesterday to get the manual) 

And, for when i make changes to my preferences in Gimp, are they 

immediately in effect, or do i need to re-start GIMP first in order to see the changes?

Wishing you a fabulous day!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

coa said:


> So, would you recommend that i download and install this offering of GIMP for my Mac OS 10.9 Maverick, (having its changes and extra plugins as you say), and what will happen to the version of GIMP that i currently have installed?


This should over write the old version but if the version you installed already, has an uninstalling, go ahead as that will be safest. The two versions are basically the same functionality wise, the listen ones just have the plugins and the build system has been made to work better on OS X and to use more built in libraries. You might not understand that, but in end users terms you don't have to worry any of it.



coa said:


> Can i download it to my internet- access-able Windows PC, then zipdrive it to my mac to install there?


Yes, no problem.



coa said:


> And, as for future updates,
> is there a way to set GIMP to automatically find and install its updates? Or, will it perhaps be okay without having to keep checking as to whether there's some updated version i need to install?


Every program is different. It appears GIMP does not have an automatically checking system.
You'll have to check yourself from time to time on the web site.
Unless GIMP stopped working with a new OS X version or some bug you find that gets corrected, you should be alright not worrying about minor 2.8.x releases.



coa said:


> I see that this GIMP 2.8.14 for Mavericks and Yosemite download is a DMG file, and says it's only 9.27 MB. Does that sound right, even though it's described as such a small file?(and that other DMG download i described the other day gave that error message)


That seems small. The version from listen I downloaded was about 102MB



coa said:


> Would you say that this lisa.de site is the best source for the actual Gimp program, and yet the linux.it site is the best for the help manual? (since that's where you told me to go yesterday to get the manual)


I would get both application and manual from the lisanet site.



coa said:


> And, for when i make changes to my preferences in Gimp, are they immediately in effect, or do i need to re-start GIMP first in order to see the changes?


They should be immediate. If the application requires a restart for a change, it should pop up a dialog and tell you so.


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you so very much for everything! You have been absolutely amazing--
i am super grateful to you! 
(BTW i had Photoshop 7.0 on my windows XP since 2003, and as an artist had realized that my next computer probably ought to be a Mac... well now that PS has gone subscription and only the commercial pros can afford it anymore-- and my PS 7.0 won't transfer to another computer, i'm sure extra glad there is Gimp!)
So i'm suddenly on two learning curves at once, but feel i now have all the knowledge i need to begin learning to use this Gimp program and enjoy it the way it is meant to!

ps. i just marked this thread as solved, but is there any other kudos or positive votes i can leave for you somehow? (or even ship you one of my art prints, if you wish? )
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad to have been helpful.

If you still want to run Photoshop 7 on OS X, it runs well using both Parallels (commercial $) or WineSkin (free).
With Wineskin, you don't have to install a Windows system and it integrates into OS X just like any other OS X app.

http://wineskin.urgesoftware.com


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

hmm, interesting-- thanks for the tip! 
i'll check it out, as it could possibly make my transitions process quite a bit easier... 

ps. i'm serious about my artwork offer too-- if you ever feel inclined, just visit my website
(www.zariahart.com) and browse the collections of dozens of visionary images and their accompanying multicultural and mythological stories, and if you see one you'd like, just let me know


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

coa said:


> ps. i'm serious about my artwork offer too-- if you ever feel inclined, just visit my website
> (www.zariahart.com) and browse the collections of dozens of visionary images and their accompanying multicultural and mythological stories, and if you see one you'd like, just let me know


That's a very gratuitous offer but I really don't have the wall space in my single room.

I think MAUI MOONLIGHT MAGIC and HAUMEA are my favourites.


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

Headrush said:


> That's a very gratuitous offer but I really don't have the wall space in my single room.
> 
> I think MAUI MOONLIGHT MAGIC and HAUMEA are my favourites.


ooo, i certainly understand that-- you should see how teeny my studio is! 
glad you like my works though, & thanks for the comment, as i'ts always a pleasure to hear which images people like 
Btw, been starting to explore that wineskin site, hopefully i will learn to make sense of it!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

coa said:


> Btw, been starting to explore that wineskin site, hopefully i will learn to make sense of it!


It's much easier than it looks. If you need some help, just ask.

If it looks too taunting there is also Codeweavers Crossover which is essentially the same product but with commercial support and some work already done for you.


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

Headrush said:


> It's much easier than it looks. If you need some help, just ask.
> 
> If it looks too taunting there is also Codeweavers Crossover which is essentially the same product but with commercial support and some work already done for you.


oh wow, you are always so kind! 
i so appreciate

your generosity with your time and know-how. 
I'm glad to hear it's easier than it looks! I would

very much like to do this if i can.
Do you mean just ask you here, or just ask at the

wineskin site?
After getting well and truly lost I did ask the forum

there for how to use wineskin to get the

photoshop onto my mac os, but i did not ever

receive any email notifications that anyone

responded. (I also tried to find out from the

website if we do indeed get email notifs, --or if we

can choose to set it to that--, but could not find the

answer..) 
Well, if you feel so inclined, i'd love a little

step-by-step guidance 

(eg. go to x page, click on x button, scroll down

to x and select x, click on y download link or

button (which should say y or z when you hover

over it, but if it says s or q dont click on it

because that's some devious spyware... then install the download, etc...)

Thanks and wishing you a great day!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

coa said:


> very much like to do this if i can.
> Do you mean just ask you here, or just ask at the
> 
> wineskin site?
> After getting well and truly lost I did ask the forum there


Yes the Wineskin forum isn't overly active site.
I can walk through you through it, The only thing I ask is that you start a new thread here so we can keep problems separate it and it will help others that might have issues in the future to find related threads also.


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

hmmm, i'm floundering a bit, trying to find the correct way to start that new thread here… (don't want to accidentally either continue this one if just changing the title isn't enough, nor leave it behind and risk losing you altogether) - so please forgive me if this isn't correct, but i will try my best guess: going back one subfolder to Tech Support Guy > Operating Systems > Apple Mac
and clicking the 'new' button. Thanks!


----------



## coa (Nov 11, 2013)

coa said:


> hmmm, i'm floundering a bit, trying to find the correct way to start that new thread here… (don't want to accidentally either continue this one if just changing the title isn't enough, nor leave it behind and risk losing you altogether) - so please forgive me if this isn't correct, but i will try my best guess: going back one subfolder to Tech Support Guy > Operating Systems > Apple Mac
> and clicking the 'new' button. Thanks!


gosh, i clicked 'edit', and only tried to add to what i had just written, 
but-- it seems to erase everything you had just written!
so now i'm replying to myself, so that i can re-send you that.... hope this works!

wonderful, thanks so much!
okay i will start a new thread next--
i plan to title it, "run Photoshop on OS X using wineskin?"

but before i do
yikes! i have to say that the problems i was having here searching the PDF in preview, skim, and firefox turn out not to be over yet  
It's very strange, and last night i spend hours searching the internet for possible causes.
Basically, 
the PDF that you know i was so elated about searching successfully in Preview, will no longer let preview search it
 or i should say, the text has for some reason transformed and become unrecognizable as text!
One idea is that maybe Adobe Reader messed with it somehow. Maybe when i later opened it with AR.
Or maybe when i opened it with firefox my Mac's FF does not have an AR plug-in, but my windows' FF does, (though i have it set to "always ask before activating" AR)
and i know that i have firefox synced to both my computers (and my android phone)
it may be a silly idea (i wouldn't know which tech-type ideas were totally crazy or spot on!),
but perhaps my windows firefox received some invisible tweaking from the AR in regards to PDFs, and then those tweaks got synced to my mac's FF, so when i opened the PDF in my mac using FF, the same tweaks downloaded to my system(?)
It's also weird, but after no longer being able to search this PDF in preview, then i went okay, at least i still have AR installed on my mac, so i will just use that (though i definitely don't prefer it,i'd really like to just stick with Preview for mac)
but then it would no longer even open in AR anymore!
Then, just last night i tried to again open the PDF (not the copy i had zipdrived to my mac, but the one never touched by mac or preview) using AR, and it still searches perfectly!

Do you have any ideas?
What i thought i might try: (if you don't think it would just be a useless endeavor?):

-re-download the PDF straight from the lisanet site (using firefox, but not actually opening the PDF at all)
-zip it to my drive
-zip it to my mac desktop
-open it with preview, and check that it searches fine
-shut down my mac.
-reboot my mac, see that it still searches with preview.
-uninstall adobe reader from mac; 
-spotlight search to be sure nothing strays/lingers in my mac having the name adobe in it
-restart mac
-try the search again in preview and make sure it works
-make a copy of this pdf and rename it, "gimp-pdf FF-try"
-open the copy in firefox
-then open the copy in preview again, then restart mac, then open the copy in preview yet again
-if it will no longer search, then make sure i only open my original Pdf ever in Preview (and i can save the copy for in case i ever want to search it using firefox)..


----------

